# Camera profiles - where are they stored, etc?



## WesternGuy (Jan 4, 2014)

I have been trying to use DNG Profile Editor to produce profiles for a digital camera (Canon Rebel Xt) that I have had converted to infrared.   I Have made a 2 different profiles to test them out to see which one I like.  The problem is, only one of them shows up in the Camera Calibration panel.  I can only assume that this is because I am not placing the .dcp files in the right folder, when I exit the DNG Profile Editor.  I am hoping that someone can tell me where these profiles are supposed to be stored because I am having trouble finding the appropriate folder.

I am running Lightroom 5.3 on a Windows 7 - 64 bit PC.

Any insight that anyone would care to provide will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks. :mrgreen:

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l (Jan 4, 2014)

Take a look in C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 5.3\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\Canon EOS 350D\


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks Cletus.  So, if I move the profiles that I created from the DNG profile editor to the appropriate folder, then they should show up in LR?  Is this a correct assumption, or does Lightroom look elsewhere for the "custom" profiles?

WesternGuy


----------



## clee01l (Jan 4, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> Thanks Cletus.  So, if I move the profiles that I created from the DNG profile editor to the appropriate folder, then they should show up in LR?  Is this a correct assumption, or does Lightroom look elsewhere for the "custom" profiles?
> 
> WesternGuy


I've never really used custom profiles but I think when you move them there and restart LR , LR will pick them up automatically.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm not sure it will....the correct path for user-created or downloaded profiles is c:/users/username/appdata/roaming/adobe/cameraraw/cameraprofiles


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 4, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> I'm not sure it will....the correct path for user-created or downloaded profiles is c:/users/username/appdata/roaming/adobe/cameraraw/cameraprofiles



Jim, thanks for the info.  It worked perfectly. :bluegrin:

Now, my next question:  How do I delete profiles that I no longer need/want/use?  Is this where the Profile Manager is used, or do I simply delete them from the folder that you noted in your last reply?  Maybe both work, or is one approach better than the other?    Thanks. 

Ron M


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 4, 2014)

Although I've never had cause to delete camera profiles before, I would have thought simply deleting them would work OK.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks.  I suspect that you are probably correct as if I delete one it is presumably gone from LR.  I will have to try a 'trial" profile and see.

WesternGuy


----------



## keithz829 (Jan 20, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> I'm not sure it will....the correct path for user-created or downloaded profiles is c:/users/username/appdata/roaming/adobe/cameraraw/cameraprofiles



I'm trying to do the same thing and the camera profile isn't showing in the Camera Calibration profile dropdown after copying it to the specified folder and restarting LR.  I'm also running LR 5.3 64bit on Windows7.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jan 21, 2014)

Be aware that deleting a profile does not do the right thing to the images to which it was applied.  Or at least it may not.

If you apply profile X to an image during import, then edit it (as raw, not talking photoshop or converting to TIFF), then later delete the profile, it does NOT remember the profile applied -- it falls back to a standard one.  

Similarly, if you change a profile once used and leave the new one under the same name as the old, all photos using it immediately (well, next time viewed or exported) get the new profile.

This is completely opposite of presets.  Presets are something applied once -- and once applied (think "moves the sliders") it is done, and the preset itself never used again.

But a profile is forever -- or not.  Every time you display the image, or export it, it goes back and uses the profile fresh with whatever is in that file *at the time of the display/export*. 

So if you use profiles, you need to take care to keep them forever (in any image referring to them) and not adjust them (unless you want old images to change).  This means computer upgrades, etc. you need to copy them over.  Forever.


----------

